# DIY 280gal Bichir Paladarium



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm moving in 10 days or so. At my new place I need to build a six foot long, two and a half feet wide, two and a half feet tall, all glass tank.

I'm placing my shoal of five Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri (aka Red Saddled Bichir) all of them wild caught at Niger River (one male in Fall of 2009, four females in Summer 2010), so they spend their life there.

So far they've been growing healthy and are eating commercial fish food (Krill, Tetra JumboSticks, Algae Waffers).

The maximum glass thickness available locally is 1/2". Running calculations in at least two different sites I realized 1/2" isn't ideal so I'm considering tempering the bottom glass.

I will drill the rear wall and use a wet/dry sump to improve water quality. It will be a low/dim light Paladarium.

I have no experience with such settings. I want to have at least a square foot above the surface area where I can plant some "medium" sized epiphytes; I intend to use some sort of "cover" to help keeping humidity adequate for the "biotype".

Not sure how to solve all the technicalities but I will get the help of a local experienced enthusiast who builds glass tanks for the fun of it.

Although this tank will be practically in the same "room" of my Aquatic Plant Home Nursery & Fish Room I want this to be mainly a display tank. I intend to place a comfortable yet not so wide sitting/laying furniture to enjoy this tank given the less than ideal placement of it.

Some of my questions:
I Frames:
1.a Is aluminum safe for this type of tank as "tank rim"?. How do I find out of the adequate thickness of the aluminum "L" pieces?

1.b If I use aluminum should I cover it with black epoxy paint for both safety and aesthetics?

II Stand
2.a What would be the safest way to build a DIY stand? Would structural steel work better than 2x4s?

2.b As far as the stand stability is a lower height from the floor (like 20"H) better than a taller one (say 30"H)? I think it is yet not sure about this

III Water line & Tank design
3. Since in Paladarium the water line looks better when visible through the glass how far can I go in glass height? Must I need to consider glass height (for safety factor calculations) as all the glass from bottom to top rim or is it safe to consider glass height based on estimated water column height?

IV Placement Options
4. Where do you think this display tank should be placed? Below a sketch with the two options I have considered:









V Other Questions:
Feel free to ask/suggest ideas not asked previously

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

Have you considered using option B, but moving the tank to the wall in the hallway? With a window cut in the wall you could view the tank from the living room, but service it from the fish room.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Neal said:


> Have you considered using option B, but moving the tank to the wall in the hallway? With a window cut in the wall you could view the tank from the living room, but service it from the fish room.


That's a good idea I didn't think of... gotta check it with the architect and my wife.

Thank you!

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Option B, but against the other side of the room in the corner.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool project! Since you have an architect, you should consult with him or her on the stand for the tank. This is a lot of weight, and the floor structure my need some reinforcement.

I've never seen these fish in a planted tank. My bet is that their behavior will be much more natural than we usually see in aquaria. Are you going to do an African river biotope?

--Michael


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Not the best pic but here you can see them in their growing tank (82 gal).









Main plants: Crinum callamistratum and Lagenandra meeboldii 'Pink'.
Mixture of Cryptocoryne sp in the substrate with a few Anubias barteri
Floating Hygrophila polysperma (provides cover)

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------

